# Interesting find



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

"Get it done by morning. Store opens at 8 o'clock" :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like you found some scrap wire.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> "Get it done by morning. Store opens at 8 o'clock" :thumbsup:


 

".........no lifts or tall ladders.":whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> ".........no lifts or tall ladders.":whistling2:


 Feather?????????


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> "Get it done by morning. Store opens at 8 o'clock" :thumbsup:


Lol. Yeah I heard that a lot


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Looks like you found some scrap wire.


No it was live. They ran a pipe from the can to the new panel location and tapped it. 

Well, Yeah it became scrap after I repiped and repulled it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RKRider said:


> No it was live. They ran a pipe from the can to the new panel location and tapped it.
> 
> Well, Yeah it became scrap after I repiped and repulled it.


 #1 scrap is going for $3 a pound right now here. How about where you live?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

RKRider said:


> Lol. Yeah I heard that a lot


 who are you with and where was that at?


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

william1978 said:


> #1 scrap is going for $3 a pound right now here. How about where you live?


Haven't checked lately. The owner of my company knew when I was pulling that out along with a 200' run of 500's from an a/c unit and was there with a trailer to claim it


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> who are you with and where was that at?


It was usually the super telling me that but it's not like I ever listened to him anyway. 

That was in a Kroger store in Augusta.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I've found a lot of that crap in grocery store ceilings. It seems that grocery stores feel they can do what ever they want.
I posted some pictures here last year of the stores I busted for the same crap.


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> I've found a lot of that crap in grocery store ceilings. It seems that grocery stores feel they can do what ever they want.
> I posted some pictures here last year of the stores I busted for the same crap.


They had also apparently during an earlier remodel lowered the ceiling 3'. They left the existing strip lights on the original ceiling, and they were still on, all they did was take the lamps out of them and covered them up.

Publix Supermarkets have their own electrical inspector in their construction dept. that makes sure it's done right.


----------

